# UBER: Acceptance Rates



## TheKOP

I have rejected few 4 and lower rated customers. Then I received the below email from UBER.

Did anyone else receive this type of email.

Hello --
Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.
Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a lower acceptance rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.
Please remember to only go online when you are prepared to take trips and go offline when you are done for the day.

Regards,


----------



## haji

let them call cab.


----------



## pengduck

TheKOP said:


> I have rejected few 4 and lower rated customers. Then I received the below email from UBER.
> 
> Did anyone else receive this type of email.
> 
> Hello --
> Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.
> Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a lower acceptance rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.
> Please remember to only go online when you are prepared to take trips and go offline when you are done for the day.
> 
> Regards,


Yea not like surge pricing 10x gives them a bad experience!


----------



## Elmoooy

pengduck said:


> Yea not like surge pricing 10x gives them a bad experience!


I had a great experience at 10x surge over a regular fare said no customer ever.


----------



## LAuberX

Uber needs to put the minimum acceptance rate and the maximum rejection rate in writing... and the minimum driver rating for each market.

Grey areas abound with Uber, how many is too many? it is not clear. What do you do about pings 19 minutes away? How about pax with bullshit names? pax with extremely low ratings?

We are treated like Mushrooms.


----------



## TheKOP

LAuberX said:


> Uber needs to put the minimum acceptance rate and the maximum rejection rate in writing... and the minimum driver rating for each market.
> 
> Grey areas abound with Uber, how many is too many? it is not clear. What do you do about pings 19 minutes away? How about pax with bullshit names? pax with extremely low ratings?
> 
> We are treated like Mushrooms.


I totally agree. They need to shed some light into this grey area for the drivers. I know for a fact If I accept a client with a rating below 4 (like 3.9), it will be an unpleasant ride guaranteed, something will go wrong somewhere or I will get a bad rating too.


----------



## elelegido

Tell them that you, on the other hand, take your car and your ratings very seriously. You will be happy to stop rejecting passengers when they stop sending you pings from undesirable low rated customers. 

4.7 minimum for drivers, no minimum rating for pax. Double standards.


----------



## unter ling

LAuberX said:


> Uber needs to put the minimum acceptance rate and the maximum rejection rate in writing... and the minimum driver rating for each market.
> 
> Grey areas abound with Uber, how many is too many? it is not clear. What do you do about pings 19 minutes away? How about pax with bullshit names? pax with extremely low ratings?
> 
> We are treated like Mushrooms.


One of the reasons people prefer uber over taxis is the rapid response when a booking is made. Thats why uber whinge when acceptance rates drop. The best way to screw with travis is to not accept pings due to distance or rider low ratings.


----------



## Brady

I'd just write them back and tell them you don't take rider with a rating below 4.0. What's the point of making us rate riders otherwise? Uber certainly doesn't cut riders in the bottom rated 10% like they do drivers.


----------



## ReviTULize

I got the exact same email.

I replied back stating that when some jergoff 33min away keeps pinging me on "X" over and over, it will affect my acceptance rating. I'm not doing it!! Suggested that they give us dynamic control over when we are available for "X", "XL" or both and the maximum distance we are willing to receive pings


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Tell Uber to read thier partner agreement again...


----------



## Instyle

Should be a simple slide bar setting as to what distance or time your willing to receive requests from


----------



## anOzzieUber

Instyle said:


> Should be a simple slide bar setting as to what distance or time your willing to receive requests from


Exactly, or as I posted in another thread, just break up the city map into zones (Risk - The Board Game) style and let us toggle on/off which areas we are willing to service. Only trouble with slide bar model is those pesky rivers in most of our capital cities.


----------



## Roogy

I got a ping on Halloween from the other side of a toll bridge ($1.75 toll at the time). 15 minute drive if I take that bridge, 25 minutes to go around. Was not going to pay $1.75 additional out of pocket to get to a fare.


----------



## elelegido

Roogy said:


> I got a ping on Halloween from the other side of a toll bridge ($1.75 toll at the time). 15 minute drive if I take that bridge, 25 minutes to go around. Was not going to pay $1.75 additional out of pocket to get to a fare.


Welcome to the forum, Roogy


----------



## LookyLou

Roogy said:


> I got a ping on Halloween from the other side of a toll bridge ($1.75 toll at the time). 15 minute drive if I take that bridge, 25 minutes to go around. Was not going to pay $1.75 additional out of pocket to get to a fare.


 You may have spent more in gas and mileage depreciation going around the long way.


----------



## anOzzieUber

I got burnt once going over a toll and then the pax couldn't be found and wouldn't reply to my text. No more going over tolls for me


----------



## pengduck

elelegido said:


> Tell them that you, on the other hand, take your car and your ratings very seriously. You will be happy to stop rejecting passengers when they stop sending you pings from undesirable low rated customers.
> 
> 4.7 minimum for drivers, no minimum rating for pax. Double standards.


If no rider should have to ride with a driver with a 4.6 or less. Then no driver should have to accept a request with a rider of 4.6 or less.


----------



## Instyle

Even the playing field! anything under a certain rating should not alter acceptance ratings


----------



## Optimus Uber

pengduck said:


> Yea not like surge pricing 10x gives them a bad experience!


customer may not like a,10x surge, but I sure the hell do. I have no issue accepting those rides ;-)

tell them bring the rate up and your acceptance rate will increase too.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Instyle said:


> Should be a simple slide bar setting as to what distance or time your willing to receive requests from


With another option to increase the *minimum fare acceptable to the driver for distance to ping.*


----------



## ValleyUber!

it's my experience that any email such as this should be replied to. They may assume you're cherry picking trips however Uber should be made aware that the pax star rating is a big consideration for drivers.


----------



## Adam K

I drive UberPlus, and I originally signed on to earn 2.35 per mile minus ubers cut. I was unpleasantly surprised when I found out that 90% of the trips that were coming to me were uberx and not plus. I tried all kinds of tactics to get more plus orders like going to the richest areas, or going to the fancy clubs, and so many things, but out of every 20 trips I get 1 maybe 2 plus orders max. 

I'm a little concerned about this acceptance rate issue I keep hearing about because, I'm picky with the uberx rides I take. I am running a luxury car that hoggs gass, not a prius. The x rides I take are usually ones very close to where I am OR in an area that I want to relocate to. I also avoid customers with a low star rating, as I've found they end up being troublesome. 

I understand uber may not want us to "cherry" pick orders, but if I signed on to be an uberplus driver, I don't think I should be REQUIRED to accept any uberx rides at all, don't you think?

Also, a HUGE PROBLEM I've noticed is, let's say there's 3X surge somewhere, and I'm not far away, so I drive there to pick up clients, as soon as I land in the zone, the surge is gone.. This has happened EVERY TIME I tried to do that. So how's that surge pricing supposed to convince drivers to go drive there if once they arrive the surge is gone? LOL!!


----------



## Bill Feit

Well, I must say that the email is not exactly threatening. See the one below I got from Lyft today:

*From:* Lyft Support
*Sent:* Monday, December 01, 2014 2:16 PM

*Subject:* Final warning for high cancellation rate
















Driver Performance (12/1/2014)









Hi Bill,

This is the second time our system has automatically flagged your account for having an abnormally high ride cancellation rate. The community average cancellation rate is below 2%, but *your cancellation rate is 15%.*

This email will serve as your last chance. To remain in the Lyft driver community, please bring down your cancellation rate over your next 20 requests.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to reach out to [email protected].

Warm regards,
The Lyft Community Review Team

Now that is a threat!!! I wrote them back and told them I will not pick up pax with eta over 20 minutes and at least 50% of my cancels were requests from SAN Airport which I accepted and then called the PAX, told them illegal to pick up and then cancelled. BTW, I only have 68 trips as of yesterday...my rating is 4.9!! I advised them they can cancel my account now, no need to wait for 20 more trips as I am not changing anything I am doing...they need to change.! I actually had an Uber request today to pick up a 2 rated pax (this is the lowest I have ever seen)...I ignored it and it came through a second time before I could go offline and get some distance from the guy!!


----------



## UberXTampa

The pax rating system should at least impact the cost of the trip. If I take a 2 rated person, I should know I will make more money.


----------



## Adam K

So after posting my last message on this forum, within 1 hour uber sent me a text saying: [UBER] Warning: it looks like you're accepting less than 80% of trip requests. Please log off when you are not in a position to accept requests. Rejecting requests causes negative user experiences, makes the system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.

Ok, so coincidence? I don't think so. Is this forum operated by uber inc or what? LOL That message totally sucks because I"m not even an uberx driver, I'm an uberplus driver and I feel I have the right not to take all the uberx rides..



Adam K said:


> I drive UberPlus, and I originally signed on to earn 2.35 per mile minus ubers cut. I was unpleasantly surprised when I found out that 90% of the trips that were coming to me were uberx and not plus. I tried all kinds of tactics to get more plus orders like going to the richest areas, or going to the fancy clubs, and so many things, but out of every 20 trips I get 1 maybe 2 plus orders max.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about this acceptance rate issue I keep hearing about because, I'm picky with the uberx rides I take. I am running a luxury car that hoggs gass, not a prius. The x rides I take are usually ones very close to where I am OR in an area that I want to relocate to. I also avoid customers with a low star rating, as I've found they end up being troublesome.
> 
> I understand uber may not want us to "cherry" pick orders, but if I signed on to be an uberplus driver, I don't think I should be REQUIRED to accept any uberx rides at all, don't you think?
> 
> Also, a HUGE PROBLEM I've noticed is, let's say there's 3X surge somewhere, and I'm not far away, so I drive there to pick up clients, as soon as I land in the zone, the surge is gone.. This has happened EVERY TIME I tried to do that. So how's that surge pricing supposed to convince drivers to go drive there if once they arrive the surge is gone? LOL!!


----------



## frndthDuvel

Yo


ReviTULize said:


> I got the exact same email.
> 
> I replied back stating that when some jergoff 33min away keeps pinging me on "X" over and over, it will affect my acceptance rating. I'm not doing it!! Suggested that they give us dynamic control over when we are available for "X", "XL" or both and the maximum distance we are willing to receive pings


You do have the choice to sign on to both X/XL or just XL.
I guess I must be in the minority. I never look at passenger rating. Most of my non-acceptances come from when I have just , oh say turned S bound on a freeway,with the nearest off ramp a mile or more from me, in busy traffic and the ping is in the opposite direction. I would think one could always say they were stuck in a traffic jam when some of those non acceptances came through. Better, Rider gets a closer Driver than wait on a car" stuck" in traffic.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Sounds like it is a growing problem for both Uber and Lyft. Raise rates and watch your acceptance rates soar.


----------



## Sydney Uber

I love how the class action Attorneys will be able to use this Forum as a resource for the fight UBER is setting itself up for. 

After convincing people to drive for them because of the "Flexibility and Freedom" it provides, it goes against that publicly stated condition and then try's to strong arm drivers to work at a monetary loss or worse take risks to get to riders. 

As UBER keep repeating - they are not a Transportation Company. They had better keep out of that area of operations, drivers make those service decisions - not Uber.


----------



## MikeB

I accept 100% pings from Uber and then when I have time to discern the pick up location, pax rating, my position in relation to the call, etc. then I decide if I want it or not. If I don't I just cancel the trip. Apparently, unlike Lyft the Uber isn't concerned, at least yet, with the cancellation rate. So, my acceptance rate is high. 

Lyft gave me a warning about my high cancellation rate and I stopped driving for them since.


----------



## BostonBandit

The answer is simple: you can't accept pings while operating a vehicle due to it being illegal (use of hand-held devices) in many areas.

Does Uber want it to be publicly known that they want their "partners" to not be focusing on the road instead of meeting a Uber acceptance quota?


----------



## LookyLou

Adam K said:


> So after posting my last message on this forum, within 1 hour uber sent me a text saying: [UBER] Warning: it looks like you're accepting less than 80% of trip requests. Please log off when you are not in a position to accept requests. Rejecting requests causes negative user experiences, makes the system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> 
> Ok, so coincidence? I don't think so. Is this forum operated by uber inc or what? LOL That message totally sucks because I"m not even an uberx driver, I'm an uberplus driver and I feel I have the right not to take all the uberx rides..


If you don't want to accept UberX pings, you can opt out of UberX and only receive Plus pings. You have to contact support and have this done manually at this point.


----------



## LookyLou

Bill Feit said:


> Well, I must say that the email is not exactly threatening. See the one below I got from Lyft today:
> 
> *From:* Lyft Support
> *Sent:* Monday, December 01, 2014 2:16 PM
> 
> *Subject:* Final warning for high cancellation rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver Performance (12/1/2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill,
> 
> This is the second time our system has automatically flagged your account for having an abnormally high ride cancellation rate. The community average cancellation rate is below 2%, but *your cancellation rate is 15%.*
> 
> This email will serve as your last chance. To remain in the Lyft driver community, please bring down your cancellation rate over your next 20 requests.
> 
> If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to reach out to [email protected].
> 
> Warm regards,
> The Lyft Community Review Team
> 
> Now that is a threat!!! I wrote them back and told them I will not pick up pax with eta over 20 minutes and at least 50% of my cancels were requests from SAN Airport which I accepted and then called the PAX, told them illegal to pick up and then cancelled. BTW, I only have 68 trips as of yesterday...my rating is 4.9!! I advised them they can cancel my account now, no need to wait for 20 more trips as I am not changing anything I am doing...they need to change.! I actually had an Uber request today to pick up a 2 rated pax (this is the lowest I have ever seen)...I ignored it and it came through a second time before I could go offline and get some distance from the guy!!


I made a suggestion to Lyft that would help with the long ETAs. If the request is more than 10 minutes away PT should automatically be applied. 20+ min = 100% PT, 15-19 min = 50% PT, 10-14 min = 25% PT.

Most long ETAs are in areas where there are not enough drivers available. The pax would be happy to pay the extra PT to get the ride and the driver would be happy to accept the ride knowing they were going to get the PT.


----------



## Ben Hughes

LookyLou said:


> I made a suggestion to Lyft that would help with the long ETAs. If the request is more than 10 minutes away PT should automatically be applied. 20+ min = 100% PT, 15-19 min = 50% PT, 10-14 min = 25% PT.
> 
> Most long ETAs are in areas where there are not enough drivers available. The pax would be happy to pay the extra PT to get the ride and the driver would be happy to accept the ride knowing they were going to get the PT.


Totally agree. I got a request and it said it would take me 68 minutes to get there. Why in the world would I accept this??? Yes I live in the boonies but no one would ever possibly accept that ride.


----------



## LookyLou

Ben Hughes said:


> Totally agree. I got a request and it said it would take me 68 minutes to get there. Why in the world would I accept this??? Yes I live in the boonies but no one would ever possibly accept that ride.


That one better be 300% PT


----------



## Woody Mornings

Also, a HUGE PROBLEM I've noticed is, let's say there's 3X surge somewhere, and I'm not far away, so I drive there to pick up clients, as soon as I land in the zone, the surge is gone.. This has happened EVERY TIME I tried to do that. So how's that surge pricing supposed to convince drivers to go drive there if once they arrive the surge is gone? LOL!![/QUOTE]

Never chase the surge unless your are super close.


----------



## Adam K

What's worst is when you drive like 2 miles away to give someone a ride across the street @ $1.10 per mile minus 20% when wear and tear + gas cost you 50 cents per mile.

I think part of this issue is, uber doesn't know when to say NO to any customers.


----------



## Aris

TheKOP said:


> I have rejected few 4 and lower rated customers. Then I received the below email from UBER.
> 
> Did anyone else receive this type of email.
> 
> Hello --
> Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.
> Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a lower acceptance rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.
> Please remember to only go online when you are prepared to take trips and go offline when you are done for the day.
> 
> Regards,[/QUOTE





LAuberX said:


> Uber needs to put the minimum acceptance rate and the maximum rejection rate in writing... and the minimum driver rating for each market.
> 
> Grey areas abound with Uber, how many is too many? it is not clear. What do you do about pings 19 minutes away? How about pax with bullshit names? pax with extremely low ratings?
> 
> We are treated like Mushrooms.


I had a not so good night to night. If I call or text the current rider it calls and texts the previous rider. A couple of riders cancelled on me and I cancelled on 1 because we could not communicate with each other. They probably dropped the pin wrong and there was no way we could call or text each other. 
My question is, what affects acceptance ratings?
If we do not accept when the it pings and/or I cancel the ride or the rider cancels the ride. Does anyone know?


----------



## Bill Feit

Aris said:


> I had a not so good night to night. If I call or text the current rider it calls and texts the previous rider. A couple of riders cancelled on me and I cancelled on 1 because we could not communicate with each other. They probably dropped the pin wrong and there was no way we could call or text each other.
> My question is, what affects acceptance ratings?
> If we do not accept when the it pings and/or I cancel the ride or the rider cancels the ride. Does anyone know?


I believe Acceptance is how many rides do you accept from all those come your way. Cancellation rate is kept separate. Client cancels do not count against you either way.

I suggest if you have a problem with the app...shut down your phone, yes, phone, not just the app and restart and do it after the first weird instance. Especially if there has been a recent software update. Anyone notice after yesterday's update Uber wants to access wireless networks available the way your navigation software does? Also, recent trips now same as on dashboard and very graphic. Not sure what else change....I had a dream I way a payment screen with ADD GRATUITY on it....dream on!!


----------



## LookyLou

Bill Feit said:


> I believe Acceptance is how many rides do you accept from all those come your way. Cancellation rate is kept separate. Client cancels do not count against you either way.
> 
> I suggest if you have a problem with the app...shut down your phone, yes, phone, not just the app and restart and do it after the first weird instance. Especially if there has been a recent software update. Anyone notice after yesterday's update Uber wants to access wireless networks available the way your navigation software does? Also, recent trips now same as on dashboard and very graphic. Not sure what else change....I had a dream I way a payment screen with ADD GRATUITY on it....dream on!!


You must have been dreaming about your Lyft app again.


----------



## Bill Feit

LookyLou said:


> If you don't want to accept UberX pings, you can opt out of UberX and only receive Plus pings. You have to contact support and have this done manually at this point.


Hey Looky--a little correction to your post (hope you don't mind) with UBER (called XL not Plus...that's Lyft) you have to register your XL as a separate vehicle through support and then when you want to only accept XL (not PLUS..that's Lyft) you sign off X, log in with a different vehicle (your XL) and you do not get X pings. Lyft does not allow PLUS only.


----------



## Guest

Roogy said:


> I got a ping on Halloween from the other side of a toll bridge ($1.75 toll at the time). 15 minute drive if I take that bridge, 25 minutes to go around. Was not going to pay $1.75 additional out of pocket to get to a fare.


They will pay tolls incurred on-route to a pickup. Just send them an email and they'll add it to the fare. They did it for me last week. Cheers.


----------



## azndriver87

i know this is an old post but, last week my acceptance rate was 55% lol. I was trying out the "surge only" acceptance. less rides, made same amount of money... interesting.....
no email from uber.


----------



## Mich143

well my acceptance rate went from 100% to 68%, I have accepted all my rides, and the same email says that 15 of my 16 riders gave me 5 stars? so how the hell does that happen?


----------

